# Hobart for Sale on Monroe LA. Craigslist



## moose350 (Jul 18, 2014)

I saw this and thought I would let everyone know. I enjoy the forum and all the expert advice so, I thought I would try to contribute a little something.I have not seen it in person and know nothing about it, just seemed like an alright deal compared to what I usually see.

http://monroe.craigslist.org/for/4568306921.html


----------

